# Online gamers?



## Colonel K0rn

Anyone here do any gaming, be it console or PC? I like to play Rocket League on PC and also BF1. I've taken a break from BF1 for a while, and it's been about a year since I picked up a controller for RL, but recently started playing again. I've been unranked for a while, and just liked farting around.


----------



## gatormac2112

I haven't gamed in years, I just don't have time for it. I mess around with VR a little bit when I have some free time, but honestly not much.


----------



## pennstater2005

I just played Street Fighter II on Super Nintendo with my son. Does that count? I'd like a system someday but they're so expensive!


----------



## dfw_pilot

I think Atari stick-figure Olympics and Moon Patrol was the last time I played a video game.


----------



## g-man

Minecraft in multiple mode with my son on the cell phone. Mainly for him to show me what he built.


----------



## pennstater2005

I would like to get either an X Box or a Playstation to play Madden on with my son. I remember playing with my brother and fights breaking out! I use to run the same play over and over that he couldn't defend. I probably deserved what I got.


----------



## gregonfire

Lately I've been playing destiny 2 on PS4. I only play a few hours per week though, time is scarce unfortunately.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

dfw_pilot said:


> I think Atari stick-figure Olympics and Moon Patrol was the last time I played a video game.


I'm guessing you would totally dominate at Microsoft Flight Simulator X. Here's a clip of a guy that is hilarious at trolling other players. I found a clip that didn't have any NSFW language in it. However, there's some other hilarious clips that he has that are safe for watching at home.


----------



## dfw_pilot

That's wild!


----------



## Redtenchu

I ran an EBGames for 5 years back in the early 2000s. I loved my job and played everything! Online gaming kicked in for me with WOW and some FPS games, but I sucked at both! lol.

I still get a the itch to play wow, but it's changed so much I don't enjoy it anymore.


----------



## J_nick

Before I got married I play quite of bit of Call of Duty before they went futuristic with it. COD4 - Black Ops 2


----------



## Budstl

I'm on ps4. Loved cod4 jnick. Currently playing nhl 18. I'm waiting on the new red dead redemption game to come out


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Budstl said:


> I'm on ps4. Loved cod4 jnick. Currently playing nhl 18. I'm waiting on the new red dead redemption game to come out


Oh yeah, RDR2 looks great. How about The Last of Us?


----------



## Budstl

I've never played it, but it looked cool.


----------



## chrisben

I used to play a lot of FPS types on the PC, and Everquest, Now I mow the lawn instead in my free time.


----------



## Guest

Oh man, I used to play Wolfenstein and BF3 a couple other FPS games. Devoted entirely to much time to games LOL


----------



## social port

I grew up with videogames but had a decade-long hiatus during early adulthood. When I picked gaming back up years later, I started with Modern Warfare 3. I convinced myself that I was pretty skilled after beating several challenges in the single player mode. I then took the leap into the world of online gaming, quickly learning that I barely knew how to shoot my gun.


----------



## MasterMech

Kinda on-line, just not in the modern sense of the phrase...

I've re-discovered the Descent (for PC - DOS era) series lately. There is still some life out there as there are various source code ports to modern OS's with updated graphics and/or gameplay updates. Descent (Especially D2) was ridiculous fun in multi-player mode. It's amazing how good the series still looks/plays considering the original Descent is only a year younger than Doom.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t6WhNYJwrbA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CQsFSjjju0w&t=383s


----------



## w0lfe

Before I got married and had a kid. I played professional counterstrike for awhile.. I miss the hell out of those days


----------



## Redtenchu

I enjoyed some World of Tanks (free to play) over the winter. Not much time for me to play this spring, but maybe when things slow down a bit I'll jump back in and blow some people up!


----------



## PHXCobra

Colonel K0rn said:


> dfw_pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Atari stick-figure Olympics and Moon Patrol was the last time I played a video game.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guessing you would totally dominate at Microsoft Flight Simulator X. Here's a clip of a guy that is hilarious at trolling other players. I found a clip that didn't have any NSFW language in it. However, there's some other hilarious clips that he has that are safe for watching at home.
Click to expand...

Haven't laughed that hard in a while. Almost choked on an apple I was laughing so hard. Reminds me I want to get back on track getting my license.



Redtenchu said:


> I enjoyed some World of Tanks (free to play) over the winter. Not much time for me to play this spring, but maybe when things slow down a bit I'll jump back in and blow some people up!


Played it for a while when I had Xbox live but let my subscription lapse. Now it's just a really expensive video (SlingTV) and movie watching machine.


----------



## WBrown999

I spent something like 6000 hours playing World of Warcraft from 2008-2014. Had to put it down after getting married, starting my real job, etc. I still catch some live streams every once in a while, but I am mostly inactive on all of my games at this point


----------



## gijoe4500

Only online gaming I ever really got into was MUDs back in the late 90s early 2000s. I'm still hoping that one day, the old one I use to play will end up back online. The owner of it has said that he plans to get it hosted again sometime, but I've been waiting patiently for a few years, occasionally staying in contact. My waiting will probably be fruitless.


----------



## kevinb

I have never been a huge gamer but from time to time I still play Diablo 3 on PC. I used to be big into Starcraft and was very excited when they finally released Starcraft 2. However, I realized very quickly how bad I am at the game, especially with all the younger kids that I tried to play with. They would just mow me over within a minute or two. HAHA!


----------



## WBrown999

kevinb said:


> I have never been a huge gamer but from time to time I still play Diablo 3 on PC. I used to be big into Starcraft and was very excited when they finally released Starcraft 2. However, I realized very quickly how bad I am at the game, especially with all the younger kids that I tried to play with. They would just mow me over within a minute or two. HAHA!


Get your APM up dude! Those Koreans aren't getting any slower!


----------



## kevinb

WBrown999 said:


> kevinb said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have never been a huge gamer but from time to time I still play Diablo 3 on PC. I used to be big into Starcraft and was very excited when they finally released Starcraft 2. However, I realized very quickly how bad I am at the game, especially with all the younger kids that I tried to play with. They would just mow me over within a minute or two. HAHA!
> 
> 
> 
> Get your APM up dude! Those Koreans aren't getting any slower!
Click to expand...

HAHA!! I must be getting too old.. hence why I probably like Diablo 3.. just grind and kill stuff.. not much thinking involved! :lol:


----------



## Redtenchu

gijoe4500 said:


> Only online gaming I ever really got into was MUDs back in the late 90s early 2000s. I'm still hoping that one day, the old one I use to play will end up back online. The owner of it has said that he plans to get it hosted again sometime, but I've been waiting patiently for a few years, occasionally staying in contact. My waiting will probably be fruitless.


Wow, that's old school online gaming!


----------



## gijoe4500

Redtenchu said:


> gijoe4500 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only online gaming I ever really got into was MUDs back in the late 90s early 2000s. I'm still hoping that one day, the old one I use to play will end up back online. The owner of it has said that he plans to get it hosted again sometime, but I've been waiting patiently for a few years, occasionally staying in contact. My waiting will probably be fruitless.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, that's old school online gaming!
Click to expand...

It is. And I miss it. I still try out a new one from time to time, but I'm never truly happy with any of them these days.


----------



## Movingshrub

Lots of Half-life Counterstrike, some Unreal Tournament, and way way way too much Dark Ages of Camelot (Very similar to Everquest). I went cold turkey on all of them when I started graduate school, and fortunately, never looked back.


----------



## TC2

Used to do a lot of FPS. HLDM, UT2003 (preferred instagib for a more casual experience), HL2DM, TF2, Planetside/Planetside 2, COD and Battlefield. Only real MMO was Eve online, but that was more like a second job than a game, so it had to go! The last multiplayer game I played was World of Warships.

The only MUD I used to play was MUME (multiusers in middle earth) which I believe is still going!

Unfortunately, the birth of my son hit my gaming time hard and I can't seem to get back into it. I'm now one of those individuals that spends more time watching people play games than playing them myself :/.


----------



## Gibby

I play Clash of Kings...With kids, needed something I could play on the phone or computer.


----------



## Miller_Low_Life

I used to play Socom for about 4 hours a night. Now I play a free game in the PlayStation Store called America's Army. I maybe play an hour a night before bed. Kids and wife doesn't allow as much time.


----------



## thelawnpirate

Any Rocket League players out there? Could form a [TLF] Club.


----------



## walk1355

At 36 years old, I have been playing video games for the better part of 30 years now. I still play almost daily. I am strictly a PC gamer at this point. Currently I play Counter Strike Global Offensive (2200 hours played) with a group of older gamers like myself that have kids/wifes/etc. We play typically after 8-9pm CST to 10pm-12am CST. Sleep is for the weak.

In 2005, after graduating college and getting a cush job that I only had to work 3 days a week, I played World of Warcraft. I played in a top US raiding guild during The Burning Crusade expansion. We were somewhere in the top 10 US and top 25 world to down Illidan. We lost most of the people that composed this group due to the almost 1 year of content gap between Black Temple and Sunwell. At that point we were maybe a top 100 world guild and Mu'ru was the end of us, we just could get 25 competent people to play well at the same time.

Along with playing CS, I occasionally dabble in playing on a WOW private server called Netherwing which is a free to play server that has been reverted back to the Burning Crusade expansion pack. I have a little horde warlock that is like level 15 that I may play 2-3 hours a week on.


----------



## ThickLawnThickWife

I have a gaming PC that I rarely touch so I spend most of my gaming time on PS4. For the last 2 years I have been obsessed with Dragonball Fighterz. I have played over 4000 matches and I am still only mediocre but the game is amazing so I keep playing. Over the last 6 months I have started buying, fixing and/or building arcade machines which has been fun so far.


----------



## Kicker

I still play relatively often, less now with a 3 month old.

PUBG and Rocket League mostly on the master race PC...



thelawnpirate said:


> Any Rocket League players out there? Could form a [TLF] Club.


----------



## Lawnmower Man

Spent 15 years doing WWII fighter sims. War birds clean back to ver .93 when trees were brown stocks and green triangles on top.
Now a days the Mrs and I live in a harsh land called Hyboria.
We are exiles in the land of Conan The barbarian.


----------



## driver_7

Battlefield V on PC and PUBG Mobile. Mostly when I'm in the road for work, too busy at home these days. I let my Xbox Live subscription lapse for the first time in 15 years.


----------



## Budstl

I just joined the master race this past weekend. Got total war rome 2 and attila. Also frostpunk, portal 2, and left 4 dead 2 to play coop. Still rocking cod4 on the ps4. Also playing god of war.


----------



## Babaganoosh

PUBG...


----------



## RDZed

X Box One X
PS4 Pro
Switch

Game probably 20 hours a week. Was huge into Destiny 1 and 2. Quit playing D2 last year. Been catching up on a bunch of games I've bought but never played. God of War, Zelda BotW, Halo 5, SWJ:NO, Metro Exodus, etc. Destiny was a time killer. Needed a break from it.


----------



## Stellar P

Anyone on Blackout (Black Ops 4)?
I'm ready for the (Modern Warfare - Warzone) battle royale mode to drop soon!


----------



## Deltahedge

I'll go ahead and bump this 5 year old thread.

Growing up I played Command & Conquer Red Alert and Red Alert 2. I went to college and found out that my dorm room mate also grew up playing RA2, and we absolutely dominated people online in 2 v 2 matches. I think our record was around 550 - 30 when we stopped playing. then C&C Generals. Then, I got married and didn't really play any games from 2006-2018.

In 2018, I put an Nvidia Geforce 1070 in a 5 year old PC, and that is all it took to bring it back up to pretty good spec. I played PUBG, and Company of Heroes.
That computer finally died a few months ago and I built a top of the line computer (for the time. I was ranking in the top 1% on benchmark testing with it. The graphics card is already about $800 cheaper if I were to buy it today, 4 months later)

Games I currently play are 
Rocket League
Apex Legends (FPS games literally make me nauseous, so I can only play for about 20 minutes before I'm motion sick)
Cities Skylines
Factorio (just recently started that one, I'm addicted)
Total War: Warhammer II (Just started this one too)
Overwatch (FPS makes me sick)

With kids and a reel cut lawn, I obviously don't have a lot of time for games, so I typically only play about 3-4 hours per month. But I've found the games I do have time to play are the games that the kids can play cross platform from the xbox while I'm on on the PC Master Race. My wife loves hearing me and the kids shouting back and forth across the house "HE'S ONE SHOT!!!"

Oh, and I love Clash of Clans on mobile, does that count as online gaming?


----------



## ABC123

I play world of tanks on mobile, its fun for me. simple yet fun


----------



## M1SF1T

Escape From Tarkov... that's enough...


----------



## Stellar P

Went to Comicpalooza and got some gaming stuff to add to the media room. Duck Hunt - Dog, Street Fighter - Blanka, Super Mario 3 - Racoon Mario, Mortal Kombat - Raiden. I think in gonna have to build some shelving and do whole sets.


----------



## jerrywil

ABC123 said:


> I play world of tanks on mobile, its fun for me. simple yet fun


Same here, world of tanks and wordle only. First one is on my laptop and second is my bathroom game  . Always comes together with the word finder for me https://word-finder.com/8-letter-words/. I am not a very patient person and can't sit for hours just looking for one word.


----------



## MasterMech

Been hacking my way through Diablo 2: Resurrected - Wow, do I wish it looked like this back when I had time to play!


----------



## f8cmyqqraaaahsu

w


M1SF1T said:


> Escape From Tarkov... that's enough...


I'm playing word solver that's enough


----------

